# One Year with the EOS M5: It is an awesome camera!!!



## JoFT (Feb 24, 2018)

I am a Canon shooter since my first AE-1 in 1979.... Since I went digital - with the 5DMkII I have all 5D´s and 7D´s. But for a couple of reasons end of 2016 I canceled my order on a Hasselblad X1D and ordered the EOS M5. 


During more than 6000 photos in this years and traveling on all continents of the northern hemisphere I still love this camera for a lot of reasons. The form factor is very small - even smaller than most of the µ43 cameras I used for traveling before. And this camera offers more versatility.. for instance with High Speed Sync....


But there are a couple of downsides as well:

The EXIF data of non Canon Lenses are not stored. My Milvus lenses were detected on my 5D MkIV and on the 7DMkII - but not on the M5. I asked Canon and they told me: not our fault, not our problem... WHAT??? 
Another topic is build quality. If you are used to the single digit Canon´s the M5 is pretty flimsy... and I lost the aperture correction dial recently - it just fall off...
Tethered shooting is a bit weird: It is possible only with the app. The camera does not connect to the EOS Utility. And as soon as you are connected you cannot use the camera dials anymore.
Anyhow This camera remains in my bag much longer - And I still hope for a Canon Full Frame Mirrorless using the EOS-M Mount....


For more please read my blog: goo.gl/6jR1xF

Have fun and feel free to comment....


----------



## kelceyb (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm really enjoying the M5, part of me wants to sell my M2 and get a M6 for when I want to go a bit more compact but still have the same capabilities as the M5


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 31, 2018)

kelceyb said:


> I'm really enjoying the M5, part of me wants to sell my M2 and get a M6 for when I want to go a bit more compact but still have the same capabilities as the M5



The M6 is great. I picked it over the M5 for the smaller size. My M2 is now my daughter's (along with the M18-55 + M55-200 combo).


----------



## slclick (Mar 31, 2018)

The more I use it, the more I love it. I have no issues selling gear that doesn't fit my needs or 'speak to me'. This little guy keeps working for me,especially with the touch and drag AF plus focus peaking for MF. I'm taking it on holiday tomorrow + the 22 and 11-22. I have no desire to use it with anything long, usually only for b/w use as well. It's a great little monochrome camera.


----------



## Talys (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm glad you love it!

I'm considering an M5 or M50 as a travel camera for those times where travel pack size is at a premium.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 1, 2018)

slclick said:


> The more I use it, the more I love it. I have no issues selling gear that doesn't fit my needs or 'speak to me'. This little guy keeps working for me,especially with the touch and drag AF plus focus peaking for MF. I'm taking it on holiday tomorrow + the 22 and 11-22. I have no desire to use it with anything long, usually only for b/w use as well. It's a great little monochrome camera.



The M5 is just a pleasure to shoot with. I leave the 11-22 on it unless the subject lends itself to a longer focal length. 
B&W is much more fun today than in the 60's.
M5, 11-22mm....



Bodie storm and tilted crappers 0814 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## slclick (Apr 1, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > The more I use it, the more I love it. I have no issues selling gear that doesn't fit my needs or 'speak to me'. This little guy keeps working for me,especially with the touch and drag AF plus focus peaking for MF. I'm taking it on holiday tomorrow + the 22 and 11-22. I have no desire to use it with anything long, usually only for b/w use as well. It's a great little monochrome camera.
> ...



Very nice Keith!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 1, 2018)

Off to Australia and New Zealand tomorrow, with a few days off for some birding and nature and sightseeing between official meetings. Usual gear for birds: 5DSR; 5DIV; 100-400 II; and 400mm DO II and Tcs. Rather than take shorter lenses for the rest, we'll take the M5 + 11-22mm, 22mm and 15-45 instead. The Neuro solution of just the 11-22mm + 18-150mm does seem a good general travel pack.

It takes forever to do the packing with so much camera gear and electronics as well as clothes for two of us!


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 2, 2018)

I played with the M5 this weekend under bright sun, and the EVF will take some getting used to. It seems to have higher contrast (lower DR) than what I'm used to seeing the in OVF and is higher than the pictures displayed on the back screen. Is the Sony EVF better or is it comparable because if they are comparable, I will still prefer the OVF.

I know the UI is based off the powershot/Rebel paradigm, but I miss moving the focus point with a joystick and having it stay there until I choose to select another AF point.


----------



## jolyonralph (Apr 2, 2018)

The M5 is a great camera, I love it, but the tethering SUCKS.

It would be a wonderful light body to use on the Stackshot pro for automated stacking photography, but it doesn't' work with any of the applications I've tried that can automate both the Camera and the Stackshot Pro (generally, I prefer using Helicon Remote)

I assume this is due to the powershot firmware, just keep this in mind if you ever are tempted to get one for stacked macro photography - it's really not good enough.

I doubt the M50 fixes this limitation. I hope that any future pro mirrorless body does, and I hope that they do one that's small and light like the M5 otherwise there's not much benefit over using the 5DSR.


----------

